# 45 dead in attack on casino in northern Mexico



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2011)

> MONTERREY, Mexico (AP) — Two dozen gunmen burst into a casino in northern Mexico on Thursday, doused it with gasoline and started a fire that trapped gamblers inside, killing at least 45 people and injuring a dozen more, authorities said.
> 
> The fire at the Casino Royale in Monterrey, a city that has seen a surge in drug cartel-related violence, represented one of the deadliest attacks on an entertainment center in Mexico since President Felipe Calderon launched an offensive against drug cartels in late 2006.
> 
> ...



This shit is crazy, burning 45 people alive...RIP to the dead.


----------



## Dame (Aug 26, 2011)

I cannot understand this at all. They come in to rob it and immediately douse it in gasoline? Why? Why destroy a money making enterprise?

Rest in peace all who perished.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 26, 2011)

Dame said:


> I cannot understand this at all. They come in to rob it and immediately douse it in gasoline? Why? Why destroy a money making enterprise?
> 
> Rest in peace all who perished.



The robbery was incidental.  They wanted to send a message.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 26, 2011)

> _MONTERREY, Mexico (AP)_. Mexican President Felipe Calderon today tweeted his growing exasperation with Yanqui interference in Mexican security affairs. Referencing the horrific Monterrey casino attack, Calderon turned to Twitter to identify the root cause of the recent wave of violent attacks in Mexico. "We must redouble our efforts to enact a ban, at the level of the United Nations, on American possession of assault incendiary devices," Calderon sent to those who follow him on the popular social media service. Later in the day, Calderon again addressed the masses with this cry for help from the international problem solving and peacekeeping agency. Taking to the Mexican airwaves, Calderon stated, "The matches and gasoline used to burn helpless Mexican citizens were smuggled in from America. Chemical analysis from samples recovered at the scene performed by the U.S. BATFE conclusively proves these weapons of mass murder to have been originally sold in Texas, and then obviously smuggled into Mexico for the express purpose of undermining Mexican security. The U.N. must assist Mexico by banning civilian ownership of flammable petrochemicals and other arson tools in the United States. Matchbooks and lighters, designed for easy concealment, have no place in civilian hands in America. Violent attacks such as the one we recently witnessed in Monterrey, would not occur without the illegal importation of assault lighters and high-capacity matchbooks from across our shared border with the Americans. This American-fueled savagery is but one reason my countrymen are so desperate to leave Mexico to pursue their fortunes in America!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Policemedic, that can't be real right?:confused: "Assualt lighters and high capacity match books"


----------



## policemedic (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure it's real.
.
.
.
.
It's not true, but I really did write it


----------



## tova (Aug 26, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 26, 2011)

Shit.  RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2011)

Failure to take action in the 70's and 80's is biting them in the ass now.
The only constant is the governments assertion that we (the US) are the root cause.


----------



## Dame (Aug 27, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Sure it's real.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You're a prophet!
http://news.yahoo.com/grenade-attack-mexican-casino-kills-least-2-002026547.html


> Lashing out at corrupt officials in Mexico and *"insatiable" U.S. demand for drugs* for fomenting the violence, Calderon urged Congress to stamp out drug consumption and stop illegal trafficking of weapons across the border into Mexico.
> "We're neighbors, we're allies, we're friends, but *you are also responsible*," a somber and angry Calderon said to the United States in a speech after meeting his security advisers.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 27, 2011)

Predictable. 

But we ARE responsible to a certain extent.  At least, Eric Holder and the BATFE are. 

As to the rest...well, fuck Felipe Calderon.


----------



## Brill (Aug 27, 2011)

Mexican TV showed approx 10 men were in casino approx 2.5 mins. They shouted instructions for everyone to leave and those that died actually went deeper into the casino and were trapped as the fire advanced. PM was correct: the deaths were collateral damage as the intent is believed to have been sending a message.

http://www.allvoices.com/contribute...ge-shows-the-bombing-of-a-casino-in-monterrey


----------

